# Will a cd burned on a mac work in a pc?



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

If I burn a CD with jpeg files on it and give it to someone using a pc will they be able to open the images?


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

yep
if it is standard ISSO9660 and the files have .jpg extensions on them


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

How did you burn it? In Toast, you can make it a PC/Mac disk, or just a Mac disk


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

I used the built in burner in OSX but my friend says she can't see anything on the disc. I think it may be her computer.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I could be wrong, but I think that OS X Finder burning creates Mac-only discs, which PCs can't read. I'd recommend Toast.

Cheers :-> Bill


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

PC's cannot see Mac Volumes without additional software...

Macs see most PC formats automatically.
Use toast and burn ISO 9660 or PC/Mac Hybrid format. Mac sees them fine and so will windoze...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Not all CD's are created equal.
I made a CD collection of images in a PC/Mac hybrid
format and I could read it fine on my Mac, But my friend
using a PC laptop couldn't open them at all.

I suspect that it's because the CD itself isn't compatible
with his laptop CD player.
To make things easier, I've asked him to give me a CD
that will work in his player for me to burn the images onto. 
(I buy cheap .50¢ CD's from the Dollar store).

The CD's that I liked the best were the old Kodak gold
CD's, If you see any in a store somewhere getting
dusty...Buy them all.

Dave


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I burn using the OSX finder and my disk work fine on Win Machines. I burn alot of powerpoint files from mac to use on windows files and I have never had a problem


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

Is there anyway to do it with 10.2's built in burn software? The reason why I did that originally was I read in The Missing Manual 10.2 that:

"CDs that you burn on the Mac, for example, are Windows compatible right out of the gate."

Is the great David Pogue wrong?


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

i've been burning discs (.avi) from the finder and pcs read them just fine...i think the finder's supposed to burn them in hybrid format by default.

[edit: from the mac help]

When you burn a CD from the finder, Mac OS X creates a Hybrid format disc that is readable on most computers. If you want to create a CD specifically for non-Macintosh computers, use Disk Copy to create an MS-DOS or UNIX format CD.

Open Disk Copy, located in the Utilities folder inside the Applications folder on your hard disk. Open Preferences from the Disk Copy menu and click the Creating tab. Select MS-DOS File System or UNIX File system from the Format pop-up menu.

[whoa, that came out a lot longer on the message. hope this helps.]


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Did you insure the filenames are compatible with Windows? Use the 8.3 format, strip out illegal characters, don't nest in too many folders, etc.

There are freeware/shareware programs that will batch-process your files to be DOS compatible. Graphic Converter is one, but there are many others. Do a search at the usual program sites (versiontracker, macupdate, etc).

Don't assume that just because MS says Windows can read long filenames that that actually means Windows can read long filenames. Windows still uses the 8.3 format to manage files, but can display a long pathname to the user; the pathname must be less than 256 characters. Each folder is part of the pathname.

An example:
C:/windows/pictures/last_summer's_picnic/johnny_plays_catch.jpg

... (63 characters) is the pathname, even though your Mac simply named the file:
johnny plays catch.jpg

... and Windows users might see:
johnny plays catch

... while Windows OS itself calls the file:
johnny_p.jpg


----------

